# M&P40 Mag Drop Issue...



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm new to this forum so I did a search and came up empty. Am I the only one who is, or has had a problem with the magazine dropping on it's own when shooting? It seems there is a lot written on the subject on other S&W forums.

I owned my M&P40 six days before it went back to S&W. Right at 30 rounds, the mag stated popping out every 5-6 shots or so. By the time I sent 100 rounds down range it was dropping every 2-3 shots, sometimes after the 1st shot.

I sent it back to the factory Nov 11th... still waiting on it to be sent back to me.

Because of the M&P40 going back for repair is how I ended up buying my Sig P226 Elite .40S&W. I wasn't sure if I wanted to keep a gun that needed repair after only 30 rounds. The gun shop said they would buy it back at a reduced price and would apply the refund to the Sig if I wanted to do it. I'm having second thoughts now about selling the M&P back. It fits my wife's hand better and is easier for her to shoot than the Sig. When the M&P finally comes back, I'll put s few hundred rounds through it before using deciding to use it as a range gun and bedside protectin for my wife.

I hope S&W gets it fixed, I really like the M&P40 and would like to keep it, but I'm glad it broke, otherwise I never would of bought the Sig which is a solid and well built handgun, as it should be for the price.

Here is a pic of my sick M&P and one of the Sig...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You may ultimately find that your grip contributed to the Mag Drop issue. 30 rounds thru an M&P40 does not yield very much time to become familiar with it. I have a 40 and 9, both of early production, sn. MPAxxxx and MPBxxxx. The first day with my first M&P I bumped the release a couple of times and thought I had a problem. 10,000 rounds later I have concluded the problem was me. The standard M&P release is considerably easier to operate than several other types I have used which is a plus when trying to reload quickly.

I hope, when you get it back, you give it a bit more of a test than 2 magazines of ammo.

:smt1099

Re-reading allowed me to catch my error in thinking you only shot 30 rounds before sending it back. but I still think the gun may be ok. Let us know what results you have


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

As you said after you re-read my post, the problem 'started' at 30 rounds and continuely got worse. By 100 rounds it was dropping every 2-3 shots, sometimes after the 1st shot. Then gun had 200 or so rounds when it was sent back. 

The problem started while my wife, who is left handed, was shooting. She is also a new shooter. At first, I thought as you did, that the mag drop was caused by an incorrect grip. I starting shooting again and experienced the same issue. Then two of the range guys shot and so did the store manager. The mag was dropping for all of them too.

The problem is not with the grip, although you are right, the M&P does have a rather soft mag release button. Being unfamilier with the gun is also not a factor when 5 people had the same problem. It's an issue with the gun itself, plain and simple. 

From what I've read, the problem arises mostly on 'some' early model M&P's and S&W is well aware of it. The issue has also started appearing on some M&P's that have several thousand rounds on them. That's why I was surprised the problem had yet been posted and talked about on this forum. I found two other boards in my search to investigate the mag drop problem I was having. They both have much written on the subject.

Thanks for your input and I'm happy for you that your M&P works like it's supposed to and it continues to do so. I'll post the outcome after I get the gun back and fire 300-500 rounds down range. Since I purchased the Sig P226, I am still undecided if I will keep the M&P. I'd like to, but we'll see....


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

*Good breaks*

I consider your problem a good break. After sending the M&P back, you got one of the finest weapons made. Still, once the M&P is fixed, you'll love it.

I started out on Sigs and am now looking for an M&P. I bought one, but quickly sold it to someone who had wanted one more than I. I shot it AFTER the transfer and WOW!!! it was hyper accurate. Had I known this prior, I NEVER would have parted with it.

I think the Mag drop is now a known issue, so I have no doubt it will be repaired to your satisfaction.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

A good break indeed. Had the M&P not malfunctioned early on, I would never bought 
the P226.

Some of you may remember that I owned my full size M&P40 exactly " six " days, when 
I sent it back to Smith and Wesson because it started dropping mags after only 30 
rounds.

FINALLY!!! Today I got my M&P40 (S/N MPF95XX, made Feb 22, 2007) back from 
S&W today, exactly one month after I sent it in for the mag drop issue. They put 
in a beefed up mag catch. The reliabilty test has started. I put 200 through it tonight 
without any malfunctions. I'll put anothe 300 rounds through it and keep it if there are 
no problems. If I get a mag drop within the next three hundred rounds, I'm selling the 
gun back to the store, at a loss of course, and apply the refund towards the price of 
the P226.

I hope the M&P stays fixed. I think the P226 Elite and the M&P40 make a good pair....


----------



## Mulehead (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey! Did I understand you to say the M&P was hyper accurate? I hope so because I'm trying to decide between an M&P and an XD. Thanks!


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have not had any kind of issue with th emag or any kind of jamb.
It has been flawless after about 1000 rounds.
I hope they took care of the problem for you!!!
I love mine and it is deadly accurate:smt023


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Mulehead said:


> Hey! Did I understand you to say the M&P was hyper accurate? I hope so because I'm trying to decide between an M&P and an XD. Thanks!


Yes, it IS that accurate. I own both the XD 5" and the M&P and there is no comparison. I like the M&P much better. I'm TRYING to love my XD, but it just isn't as comfortable to shoot, nor is is as inherently accurate.


----------

